# Just been accused of being cruel keeping Cookie alive!!!



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I am so upset right now. My sister has just said that me not having Cookie put to sleep is cruel as he has no life!!!!

For those that don't know Cookie ia 15 in May and totally blind. 

He's not allowed in the living room anymore like the girls are because he constantly wets himself. He has a big duvet type dog bed in the hallway under the radiator and can go anywhere he likes in the hallway and kitchen and garden.

At night I have a massive doggie cage with another bed in it and a blanket. On the other side are pads for if he wee's in the night which he uses every night. He also is given a cooked meal at night before his bed and then he settles down for his sleep. He has his normal dog food JWB but at night he's allowed his treat of a bit of cooked steak or ham with veg and potato. The girls aren't allowed this just Cookie as I don't see why at his time of life he shouldn't have a few extras. After he's eaten that he likes to go to sleep with his full belly.

In the morning I lift him out as he can't see and clean out the cage and put all fresh in there ready for the night. He's out all day and mostly sleeps on his bed under the radiator.

He's blind so he bashes into things when he's walking and also in the garden he walks round in circles. I carry him in and out to go toilet.

Today he was sooooo tired and had wet himself in his bed. I gave him a nice hot bath and cleaned him up and washed his bed. When I lifted him out the bath and laid him on the floor to dry him he just lay there. But after he was all refreshed he woke up a bit and was his usual self.

My sister said I am cruel to makm live like this and he should be pts as he has no quality of life!!! She also said she told another woman she works with who has chis and she said I was cruel too!!!!

I am beyond upset right now. I love Cookie sooo much and can't bear the thought of having him pts. I feel so bad my girls can go in the living room and sleep in my bed while he's in his cage but he wets in the night and is blind. He'd walk off the bed and hurt himself. 

I want honest opinions please on what you think.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. 

It is really something only you can know. The advice we got is that you have to ask who they are being kept alive for. If they still are happy, in no or limited pain, then there is no reason for them to be put to sleep. EVEN if it means extra work for you. You are the person managing the care and if you do not mind the extra effort then it should not matter to anyone else. 

If, however, the dog is miserable and really not having a wonderful life you have to honestly ask if you are keeping him around to soothe yourself and the pain of losing him (totally understandable feeling) rather than for him. 

It is a terrible thing to have to decide. I pray that you have peace whatever the best decision for you and him.


----------



## chloe1984 (Oct 9, 2011)

I think you should do what _you _feel is right. No one else knows the dog or the circumstances the way you do. 

We had a very old dog (not a chi but a small shetland sheepdog) who my mother couldnt bear to part with. We kept her going for about 3 years on expensive medication and everyone accepted her incontinence issues and the fact that she became cranky and irritable but eventually it came to the point where its was becoming cruel and she had no quality of life. Plus she began to snap at the other dogs as she couldnt handle their energy That was a difficult decision that my mother had to make but she would not have appreciated being told what to do by anyone else. 

We had her cremated and my mother keeps the ashes in her bedroom 

I think you 100% have to do what you think is right. I just wonder if you are asking the question because deep down you think maybe you might be doing the wrong thing?


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your situation just breaks breaks my heart. I will keep you and Cookie in my prayers.Now for an opinion. Have you discussed it with your vet? what do they think? I have always felt our pet tells us when it is time. Cookie is very well cared for.I have had to put 3 Rhodiesien Ridgebacks to sleep. One was my show dog. All three had cancer, Lung,Liver, and to the blood supply of the skin (very rare) It broke my heart to do this but they all three let me know they were ready. Keeping them alive would have been for me but not for them. I don't think you are being cruel. I think you are a loving mama, that adores her Cookie. Somtimes letting them go is the most loving thing we can do. I would take him to your vet and get their honest opinion. Put it to the vet as "if Cookie was your own dog, would you let them go.?" Then go home and pray and ask God for guidance. You will have the quiet voice in your heart to to give the answer you are looking for. Hope I don't sound like a religious nut but I don't make any serious decisions in my life without the direction of my higher power. God Bless you and you and Cookie will be in my prayers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If cookie isn't in pain... can still eat and drink.... seems to enjoy his life and doesn't seem distressed.... then why end his life? 

I think you are doing the right thing Maria. You are obviously taking excellent care of him. His little body is giving out but I think he will let you know when he's ready to leave this earth. When he stops eating or drinking, or yelps in pain when you pick him up, or seems sad and miserable - then you will know. 

I believe the kindest thing we can do to our old friends is to help them leave this earth when the time is right and they are ready. Only YOU can know when that time has come.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

My old friends here know more but I do NOT ever keep a dog alive for my benefit. Benny my chi was 10 years old and got sick and when there was nothing more to be done and he was suffering I had him pts. I've been through that and I made the right decsion.

Not once have I considered I am doing wrong by Cookie and not once has my vet who has cared for Cookie all his life suggested I have him pts. Cookie is a fiesty old boy and he's happy. I know my boy. I am not keeping him aliive for my benefit. He is in no pain or anything. looking after him is extra work which I am happy to do. It is no bother to me at all.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> If cookie isn't in pain... can still eat and drink.... seems to enjoy his life and doesn't seem distressed.... then why end his life?
> 
> I think you are doing the right thing Maria. You are obviously taking excellent care of him. His little body is giving out but I think he will let you know when he's ready to leave this earth. When he stops eating or drinking, or yelps in pain when you pick him up, or seems sad and miserable - then you will know.
> 
> I believe the kindest thing we can do to our old friends is to help them leave this earth when the time is right and they are ready. Only YOU can know when that time has come.


He's in no pain at all or anything like that. He moves like ligthening when there's food cooking and eats fine. He's had his teeth cleaned and some bad ones removed recently. He has never been one for cuddles or strokes so that's not changed. He was never a lap dog he's alawys been his own self. Not ever wanting kisses or to be stroked. That's just Cookie. 

He loves his dinner and eats his food up no problem. He has his little naps in his bed. He goes out for bthe toilet. He gets checked at the vet.

I don't see why just because he's old he should be pts.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That may be your sister's opinion, but no one loves Cookie more than you and she certainly should have been more gentle with her wording. I feel for you, hun. My Pom was 18 when she passed and I faced the same situation. It's so hard and I very much sympathize with you. Being blind alone is certainly not a reason to euthanize. Here's the questions I asked myself regarding quality of life as my Pom reached her final year:

Is she in pain?
Does she still enjoy things? (treats, lying in the sun, being cuddled/petted, etc.)
Is she eating well?
Is she reasonably mobile without pain?
Does she seem distressed?
Does she seem depressed?

These are only questions you can answer being that you are the one that is with Cookie the most and knows him the best. It's so difficult to let go of our beloved friends, but I tried to be very honest with myself and reevaluated often. Our pets are family and we want the best for them. I think when it's time we know in our heart. If you feel Cookie still has quality of life, isn't in pain, is still happy and enjoys things, I'd say it's not his time, but it is up to you to decide as you know him best. xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> He's in no pain at all or anything like that. He moves like ligthening when there's food cooking and eats fine. He's had his teeth cleaned and some bad ones removed recently. He has never been one for cuddles or strokes so that's not changed. He was never a lap dog he's alawys been his own self. Not ever wanting kisses or to be stroked. That's just Cookie.
> 
> He loves his dinner and eats his food up no problem. He has his little naps in his bed. He goes out for bthe toilet. He gets checked at the vet.
> 
> I don't see why just because he's old he should be pts.


I agree 100% with you Maria. You are taking excellent care of him. He is lucky to have you. When things change, you will know.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone else...YOU are the only one who will know when the time is right. For anyone else to call you cruel is unfair. If he isn't in pain & appears happy and is eating/drinking as Tracy said than there is no reason to put him to sleep.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

See, then, you know best! Like I said, you are managing his care and if you do not mind doing extra for him then NO ONE else should even have an opinion. You are not inconveniencing anyone else after all! 

People used to tell me (with our old boy), "I could never take the time to make my pet's food myself" or "I would never spend that much on vet bills, I'd let him go instead", etc. 
I just thought well, you might not want to with yours (and that was okay) but it was worth it to me. So I did what I could. Just like you, I did not ask anyone to make accommodation for him so I did what I wanted.

You just keep loving and caring for him as long as you can!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

foggy said:


> T
> Is he eating well? Yes 100% he's a pig
> Is he reasonably mobile without pain? Yes he walks about everywhere
> Does he seem distressed? No not at all
> Does he seem depressed? No not at all


My answers to your questions


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> He's in no pain at all or anything like that. He moves like ligthening when there's food cooking and eats fine. He's had his teeth cleaned and some bad ones removed recently. He has never been one for cuddles or strokes so that's not changed. He was never a lap dog he's alawys been his own self. Not ever wanting kisses or to be stroked. That's just Cookie.
> 
> He loves his dinner and eats his food up no problem. He has his little naps in his bed. He goes out for bthe toilet. He gets checked at the vet.


I think you have your answer right there.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> My answers to your questions


Ha, it was the same with my Pom, she ate like a pig almost till the end. When she rejected her food toward the end, I knew it was coming toward her time. It was always a big deciding factor for me because dogs don't eat well when they are sick, in pain, or depressed.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm in tears right now I'm so upset. I can't belive knowing me she's even say that to me. I am so angry. 

Ok Cookie is blind now and sleeps more and is slower but he's coming up to 15. He's always checked out at the vet and has any treatment needed like his teeth recently.

I wouldn't have him pts yet. No way. There's no reason to. He's fine. Wheb Benny was sick I made the right decision. I discussed it with my vet and he said he thought it was best and I did it. I didn't want to but I did for Benny. I could have been selfish and kept on trying to get him better and he could have had an op that they said he would most likely die during but I didn't. I did the best for him.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

marie im so sorry you are going through this honey i know how much you adore all 3 of your babies its a hard place to be in i cant imagine if i was in your shoes what id feel like but i think my opinion would be if hes not in pain still eating and seems happy enough i would keep him with me till i felt it was time he had enough wich im sure he would soon let you know i think hes worth the extra effort but this is just my opinion only you will know in your heart of hearts what you should do give cookie big cuddles from me and heres a big (((HUG))) for you hunni


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

foggy said:


> Ha, it was the same with my Pom, she ate like a pig almost till the end. When she rejected her food toward the end, I knew it was coming toward her time. It was always a big deciding factor for me because dogs don't eat well when they are sick, in pain, or depressed.


I agree, when Benny wouldn't eat I knew. If Cookie wouldn't even eat then yes I wpuld have him pts. But that dog loves his food. He's in that kitchen quicker than lightening when he smells cooking. He eats his food up no problem. Even his plain old dog food he eats. His bowl is kept in the same place and he knows where it is and just goes up and takes his food when he wants or drinks. He's always there eating. He has his little cooked meal at night and loves it. I give him treats and tap him and put it to his mouth and he takes them


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Mandy said:


> marie im so sorry you are going through this honey i know how much you adore all 3 of your babies its a hard place to be in i cant imagine if i was in your shoes what id feel like but i think my opinion would be if hes not in pain still eating and seems happy enough i would keep him with me till i felt it was time he had enough wich im sure he would soon let you know i think hes worth the extra effort but this is just my opinion only you will know in your heart of hearts what you should do give cookie big cuddles from me and heres a big (((HUG))) for you hunni


Thanks. I know it's not time. I never considered it. I will know when and I will do the right thing when that time comes.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

marie i agree with everyone else
we all know how well cared for cookie is,
your relitive should know what you are going through 
and to call you cruel was very insensitive at this time.
our old family dog teddy was 18 when we had him put to sleep,
but at this stage he had gone off his food.
you and cookie will know when the time is right,
i really feel for you, but you know you will have our support
on here. xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Marie I can't say anymore than what everybody else has said,as long as he's not in pain and has your love and the care you give him it,s not cruel.In your heart you will know when the time has come he will give you that look and you will know.We are here for you


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Marie,

You know I went through the same thing with Carlos, and he lived to 19.
You know better than your sister or any other human what is best for Cookie.

I used to take Carlos outside (he stlll had slight peripheral vision) and he would follow my shoes around the yard. He started galloping one day, and would run and walk in circles around the yard on his own.

A guy that walked his dog past my house and waved most days stopped to talk one day. It came out in conversation that Carlos was 18. He said 'Really ! I thought he was a puppy"

I told him he was deaf and blind, and his demeanor changed instantly.
He actually said 'I can't understand how people can keep their dogs alive like that, just for their own selfish reasons'

One minute he said he thought Carlos was a puppy because of the way he looked and acted, and almost in the same breath, he said I was cruel and should put him to sleep.

I told the guy in no uncertain terms to move away from us, and never spoke to him again.

Carlos ate up until the end. He went out in the yard and walked in circles, and yes he bumped into things at times. But he knew I was there, he knew the dogs were there, he knew he was loved and he showed no signs of pain.

I never thought of putting him down ( though I would have had I thought he suffered at all )

Let your sister say and think what she wants, and don't argue with her.
That is completely pointless. Follow your heart, and understand that her opinions are not relevant to you and this dog you've given your life to !

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Marie,
> 
> You know I went through the same thing with Carlos, and he lived to 19.
> You know better than your sister or any other human what is best for Cookie.
> ...


Thanks Alan, I said to her about Carlos and she said it was cruel also!!! I didn't cry in front of her or argue I just said well I don't agree. The fact she told another person who has chi's and they agreed made me more angry. My sister hates dogs and animals and hasn't any herself so her views didn't surprise me but to hear she'd been talking about me making out I'm cruel to another dog lover really upset me. She doesn't know I've been crying over it.

I thin of you and Carlos all the time. That bloke was an idiot!! How can he say he thought he was a puppy and then say he should be pts!!!!!!! Just because a dog is older and blind doesn't mean they can't still enjoy things. 

I have calmed down now, not crying anymore. 

Thank you everyone for your comments I appreciate your views and support. 

Michele how is Simba doing?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Your sister has no right to tell you something like that. Only you know your dog and will know when the time comes. I'm sorry she upset you. Let it flow off your back. 

Tico is about the same age, is blind and arthritic. But he gets around, eats fine, wanders about in the back yard when I let everyone back there and sometimes I have to find him to bring him back in, and loves to curl up on my arm and sleep. Yes he's cranky and yes he pees everywhere, but I just clean up after him. I have cleaning supplies all over to clean when he marks. He sleeps alot, but does try to play with the girl dogs when he's feeling frisky. 

Maybe if you wanted to use a belly band he could go in the living room with you once and a while. But if he isn't complaining in the crate or at the gate leading in to the living room, then he really doesn't care, why should your sister care?

Just because a dog is old doesn't mean they are ready to be pts.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Just because another person has dogs, doesn't necessarily make them a good person, or able to judge your situation.

I once had to sit thorugh a car salesman telling me that his family had a chihuahua that was 11, and they had to put him to sleep because he started peeing in the house.

I left immediately without saying another word. 11 years with a dog, and then
tossing it on the heap because it urinated ?

Anyway. No one in their right mind doubts for one second that you always have and always will do what is best for Cookie.


----------



## LowClassCC (Oct 23, 2011)

i think what you are doing is fine. next time you see your sister just be sure you know that if she becomes blind for any reason you will do what you can to make sure she is put to sleep since that would be her wish.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw sweetie! :sad5: I am sorry! Cookie reminds me of our old dog, who has passed now, named Pooey. We adopted her from the pound in 1997. The guessed she was5-6 years old at the time. She lived a good life with us but at the end she started to get blind, not completely but very much so! She was slowly starting to fall apart by going to the bathroom in the house , when she as potty trained. We thought about putting her down a couple of times but at the same time she still ate, drank, played a bit with Shayley. It was like she still had that bit of life in her. It was so hard. One day we woke up, Shayley was trying to tell us something and it was Pooey not doing so well. Bless her heart, this was in 2008. We had to go put her down. It was on her own time though, this was her telling us she was ready to cross the bridge. It is not easy. One of the hardest things we had to do. So you will KNOW when Cookie needs to cross the bridge, not your sister. She doesn't live day in and out with that little cutie to know how her life is. You will know hon, when the time comes. *Hugs* I know that's hard to hear from your sister I"m sure and at the same time I'm sure your sister didn't mean it in a bad way probably just looking out for Cookie. Maybe just came out poorly.​


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

I don't think I can add much more to what has already been said, I completely agree with the comments here. I truly believe we know when it's right to let our babies go. My beloved cat shirley was blind for about a year & deaf for much longer before we had to let her go due to kidney failure. She was messy with her toilet so she had a whole box room for her cat tray & the floor wad covered in thin tapauline to catch the mistakes but she still mooched around the house & ate well fir a long time. If I was giving the benefit to these people I would say that perhaps they dont realise how well an animal can adapt with a little understanding & a loving owner willing to put themselves out for a while. We love our babies almost (some more!) as much as people, they are our family. Surely we would care for a relative who's health deteriorated so why not a pet? 
It's hard but you should not have to justify yourself, you will know in your heart when it's time to say goodbye & even though it may b thd hardest choice fir yourself you can always look back & know you did everything you could, everything to give you baby the best & longest life they could have had x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry but this is ridiculous....
You do everything you can do to make his life happy and comfortable. You're not cruel AT ALL. If she thinks that's cruelty, she needs a reality check because there are dogs who ARE actually living in bad situations. 

Sorry Marie.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Marie, you know that Cookie is one of my favortie Chi's here on the Board :love7:
You are a loving and dedicated person. Unfortunately, your sister is not like you. She seems
incapable of understanding the bond someone can share with their pets. I don't think
she will ever get it. The issue is not with Cookie. It's with her


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

how long has cookie been blind,why is he blind n how old is he?reason im asking is ive had a dog that was blind from birth,a dog that was abused by having all the fur on his face burned off(lost site bcause of it) n a dog that became blind as he got older.all 3 eventually learned their way around the house n knew where to go to the bathroom.some dogs take a longer time to learn how to be blind than others(dont move furniture around,dont change sceduales around,etc-it'll help him get used to his surroundings).as far as putting him to sleep-youll kno if/when that needs to happen.no one else can tell u when 2 do it-its something youll KNOW.good luck.


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

I think it's sad when people judge things like this from the outside. I know they say that pets can't tell you when they've had enough but it just isn't true. There is no way that two beings who love each other that much could not be able to have that conversation. If you talk to people who have had to have a pet PTS lots of them will tell you there came a day when their beloved pet looked them and silently told them they wanted to go. 

I'm sure your chi is enjoying what is obviously loving and devoted care, as well as a belly full of delicious dinner every night. Enjoy his twilight time, and when it's time for him to go, I believe you will both know. 

Take care


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

He is in his golden years are you are being a proper mom and taking care of him as he ages. He gave you his prime and you are rightfully taking care of him in his golden years. 

You will know you already know that what you are doing is right at that as he is not suffering and his quality of life is just fine that there is not reason to end it. Enjoy him he deserves everything you are doing for him


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Marie, just enjoy him as long as you can. He loves you unconditionally and you are Cookie's best friend. He will let you know when the time is here. We all love you!!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You have my support. I would be right there doing the same thing if I were in your shoes. As long as my dogs aren't in pain and are happy to eat, then I will be there to make sure they are comfortable. You're doing the best thing that Cookie could ever ask for! Loving him, and caring for him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

wild.irish.rose said:


> how long has cookie been blind,why is he blind n how old is he?reason im asking is ive had a dog that was blind from birth,a dog that was abused by having all the fur on his face burned off(lost site bcause of it) n a dog that became blind as he got older.all 3 eventually learned their way around the house n knew where to go to the bathroom.some dogs take a longer time to learn how to be blind than others(dont move furniture around,dont change sceduales around,etc-it'll help him get used to his surroundings).as far as putting him to sleep-youll kno if/when that needs to happen.no one else can tell u when 2 do it-its something youll KNOW.good luck.


Cookie is coming up to 15 years old and has been blind for 2 years now due to old age.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. I feel so much better today. Cookie is sat here on my lap


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I feel so much better today. Cookie is sat here on my lap


Bless Him :love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Marie, you are an awesome mom to cookie. If he isn't in any pain, why put him to sleep. Being blind doesn't keep him from enjoying his elder years with his family. Sure it's a hardship, but certainly no reason to put him to sleep. As for wetting himself, even elderly people become incontinent. That still doesn't stop them from enjoying life. You'll know when the time comes. After 15 years, you know him best. I think from the sounds of it you are able and willing and doing a great job at caring for his extra needs. I would do the same thing in your shoes. Blessings to you both. Kisses and hugs for cookie. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt. Sometime people don't stop to think before they speak. :/


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

You're the only one to make the decisions about Cookie. It sounds to me like he's doing fine and has a good quality of life. You might check out this site, which is a vest you can put on a blind dog to keep them from running into things - angelvest. Age doesn't have anything to do with it ... it's his quality of life that matters and you're the best one to make that assessment. If your vet says he's doing OK and you are satisfied that he's not suffering, then just love him and enjoy him and ignore what anyone else thinks. I always pray about things and believe the answer will come if we ask. I also believe the dog will let you know when it's time. Just love your boy and follow your heart and you'll know what's right.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

It comes down to quality of life based on Cookie as you know him. If he is not in pain, loves his food, etc., then by all means, do what you are doing. This is his quality of life. YOU can determine that, and I think you are doing a fine job of it. Should he start to suffer, you will know it's his time. I put down my 14 year old 90 lb hiking dog when he became paralyzed in his hind legs. He could not hike, could not move, etc. Wolfgang kept looking at his back end as if to say, "GO!" He was alert, not in pain, but I could not see this extraordinary athlete live the rest of his life crippled. Now, some folks cruelly said I should have kept him alive no matter what. Perhaps if he had been 9 pounds or 19 pounds, but to keep a 90 lb outdoor dog (that i could not lift without hurting him) used to hiking up to 12 hours a day, leave him lying around, while his pack left him every day to run around and play, not doing the only thing he ever really lived for . . . no. My point is--you know Cookie, don't listen to anyone else.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know...I'd like to think that family usually means well, but sometimes they just need to keep it quiet! 
I know it's easier said than done, but try to not let your sister's words get to you. 
Because I absolutely agree with everyone, you know your little Cookie best. 
It sounds like you are a wonderful, caring owner, you know it and your dogs know it, so never mind the other opinions.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Three of my chihuahuas died naturally of old age in my arms , Rosie however was my first chi that had to be put to sleep, the vet said it would be cruel not to, i have such guilt over this and wish i hadnt.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Being old and blind is no reason to put a dog to sleep. For me, it's quality of life. If he's eating, which he is, moving around "a bit" which he seems to be and you don't mind taking care of him, let him be!! He is obviously very much aware of what is going on around him, even though it may not appear as such to other people. My guess is that your sister is uncomfortable around him. And I can understand that. If she doesn't have pets, then she doesn't understand what its like. She probably doesn't like to see him like that. He is beautiful, by the way!!
Hang in there, he WILL let you know when it is time.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree with the others, i see no reason to pts. To me the only reason to ever do that is pain. One thought that came to mind is elderly humans. They lose their sight and sometimes their ability to "hold it" to make it to the restroom. Should they be put to sleep? do they deserve to live? 
Trust your instincts marie.


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

_I don't think you're being cruel, at all. You are caring for him with love. 

When my little Scarlet got older (near 17 yrs!) she was blind and had difficulty walking, so I carried her where she needed to be. I wondered about her quality of life, too, but decided as long as she was enjoying her food and didn't seem to be in pain, I'd just keep loving on her. She quietly died in her sleep, saving me from making that hardest of all decisions.

It's obvious you love him, and only have his well being at heart... It also sounds like you respect him, and his continued desire to be independent and not a Velcro boy attached to your lap. I applaud you! He'll let you know when it's time..._


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with everyone here, you are doing great for Cookie and you will know when it is time.

I think that a lot of people see incontinence as a reason to put a dog to sleep. In these situations people (particularly non dog people) can't imagine doing all that for a dog and can't get past thinking you are the crazy one. Comments like this rarely have anything to do with them taking an honest evaluation of your dogs quality of life.


----------

